# Why does everyone hate me as much as they do



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

People hate me for no real reason.. I mean only one or two people at my school I've said a few bad things to (before high school even started) but people at my school really hate me. They read my yahoo answers (I wrote about being bulimic, having no friends .. yeah they all found it. Really humiliating) and I hear them talk about it all the time. They make barf sounds when I walk by (I'm not bulimic anymore btw this was a year ago. They call me awkward weird, say that I'm so weird they want me to kill myself (one guy said it anyway). Today I walked by a store and I was looking at some people that were making a bunch of noise and they turned out to be people from my school and they said "did she seriously just look at us?" That sounds like something a stereo typically *****y popular high school girl would say in a movie. It's really embarrassing. When I go for a bike ride I'm always worrying that someone is going to say something negative about me out loud so I stare at them and they say "don't look at me." I only stare to stop them from saying something aloud about me..

I feel that everyone thinks I'm a weirdo. I can't go anywhere without seeing someone from around my area that I know and having them talk about me. I just want to shrivel up in a corner and die some days. 
I've also started trying to hide my face with my hair and look the other way.. because I feel really ugly. People stare at me in their car when they see me and I know it's because they're trying to decipher whether I'm male or female.

This really sucks, now I'm such a loser I'm not even allowed to _look_ at people with a high social status.

I don't understand why it has to be me the ugliest girl in school with no friends, is weird and anxious. Gets judged for everything I do. I hate this area of the city :no

:/ I don't know what to do I can't live like this anymore. I can't bear another school year like I had last year. I liked 9th grade because I was literally invisible but because I lost a lot of weight and got too skinny and was always shopping to buy food for my ED I've attracted a lot of unwanted attention. This is getting out of hand..


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Im so sorry you are going through such a bad time . Is there no councellor or teacher or parent you can talk to and get advice from ? I personally would refuse to leave the house until someone helps you sort this out. This is extreme bullying and no one should have to deal with it. There is nothing wrong with you btw you have done well to overcome bullimia.


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

losteternal said:


> Im so sorry you are going through such a bad time . Is there no councellor or teacher or parent you can talk to and get advice from ? I personally would refuse to leave the house until someone helps you sort this out. This is extreme bullying and no one should have to deal with it. There is nothing wrong with you btw you have done well to overcome bullimia.


No. My parents just tell me to stop caring what others think. It's summer time so I can't talk to any teacher about this and I can't speak to a counselor because my parents won't get me one :/. My parents weren't even 100 % aware I was bulimic.

I can't refuse to leave the house though..


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

You're parents are right in the sense you shouldn't care what haters have to say, just ignore them and eventually time will go on and they'll forget and find someone new to pick on. People who put down others are just insecure themselves and want to deflect attention away from themselves, and thus the vicious cycle of bullying continues.


If you can't find anyone to talk to around home, try a school counselor or if you're home schooled there is support online like here. Just don't give out any personal information.


----------



## JHayase (Jul 24, 2013)

No matter what other people say, the truth is that you'll always care what people think. It's not just that someone thinks something of you and gives you dirty looks... Sounds like practically all the people your age are not being shy about bullying you. I was kind of invisible in school but I had some bullies. I don't remember their faces now. All I can really say is that once you're out of school, people are a lot less simple. They'll be able to look beyond the physical. Maybe not everyone mentally matures, but you won't be in a place where people think they need to bully you to show that they're 'cool'.

Try to stick it out if you can. And maybe there are other people in your school that actually have the same problem, people who are bullied for no good reason. You could try to make friends with them, or at least be nice to them. You'll feel better about yourself if you're nice to people regardless of how they treat you, and at the end of the day, your tormentors should have more to feel guilty about than you.

I really hope that things work out for you! You seem like just an ordinary girl that doesn't deserve the things that are happening. I hope that people grow up and you can focus on school.


----------



## pansie707 (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm so sorry. People are mean. Maybe you should talk to your parents/guardians about switching schools? Technically this is bullying, and maybe a fresh start would do you good. Delete your yahoo answers or somehow change your username to something people can't identify you with (that's what I always do...I posted about my suicide problems this year but nobody knew it was actually me). 

People are so mean...its not fair sometimes. I would suggest getting a fresh start, it may make you happier.


----------



## PDaveAngel (Jul 17, 2013)

Kitty,

I think you are lovely. If I had a friend like you I would be so privileged. There is nothing wrong with you and there has never been anything wrong with you ever. I don't get this high status thing. You are allowed to look at everybody around you.

You give people your permission to think bad things about you. Stop doing that.

Question: How do you feel about yourself?
You could be reflecting your feelings about yourself onto everybody around you.
Think how you feel about yourself and write it down.

Tell yourself everyday how really wonderful and lovely you are.

LOVE
PDave ANGEL


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:hug


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

PDaveAngel said:


> Kitty,
> 
> I think you are lovely. If I had a friend like you I would be so privileged. There is nothing wrong with you and there has never been anything wrong with you ever. I don't get this high status thing. You are allowed to look at everybody around you.
> 
> ...


I haven't made a new friend in like 6 years now. :/ (I've had a fair amount of friends in that time period but I haven't made any new ones) I don't get it much either, I've never gotten that I'm such a loser that I can't even look at kids with a high social status.

How do you stop giving permission to people to allow them to think negative things? It's impossible.

Is that whole "reflecting your thoughts about yourself to other people?" true? I always thought it was BS


----------



## PDaveAngel (Jul 17, 2013)

Kitty,

What do you feel about yourself? Why do you think you are ugly? Can you do something for me please? 

Please look in your bathroom mirror every morning and tell yourself how much you love yourself and see how beautiful you really are. You are not a weirdo and you have never been one.

Reflection is throwing your emotions and values and feelings at other people. For example, when on your bike ride and you stare at people to stop them saying anything bad about you. You could be seeing your own feelings about yourself in them. Does this make sense?

If I had known you when you were bulimic, I would've given you a hug and tried to make you feel better about yourself

LOVE
PDaveANGEL


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

PDaveAngel said:


> Kitty,
> 
> What do you feel about yourself? Why do you think you are ugly? Can you do something for me please?
> 
> ...


Because I am ugly, no reason to sugarcoat it.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow, I'm sorry. I know this sounds cliche, but ignore them. Look, I've dealt with a lot of bullies, specifically verbal bullies and they get a kick out of seeing you get sad or angry. I rarely say this about anyone, but people like that are utter scum. If you must have a comeback, remain calm and say something witty, like "no, I wasn't looking at you, don't flatter yourself" (okay, that's a horrible example, but you get the idea), don't show that you're hurt or sad or angry, even annoyed. Just act like your above it.

And I seriously don't believe you're ugly. Don't let these wastes of good oxygen make you doubt yourself!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't hate you


----------



## hawker (Aug 9, 2013)

You're going through a hard time. Being bullied like this is too much. I think ignore them is the best option. You're who you think you are, not depend on others's thought. You're ugly if you think you're ugly. I know it's hard to think positive in your situation, so try to do something about the negative facts of yourself. You can change the way you look like your clothes, hairstyle,...everything to make you beautiful in your eyes. If you can't do anything to change that fact, don't feel bad because it's out of your reach.


----------

